

How Popular Are Wix, Weebly and Squarespace? We Ran the Numbers - ekaln
https://www.ostraining.com/blog/general/wix-squarespace/

======
smt88
They didn't "run the numbers", they googled the numbers. I was expecting
someone to have resolved millions of domains and matched them up with IP
ranges for each company.

